# Necesito el diseño de un convertidor A/V(Audio video) a RF



## yisnier (Abr 18, 2006)

Hola Colegas:
Soy cubano y en este momento tengo un TV que no tiene entrada A/V(audio-video), solamente tiene entrada RF, por lo cual se me hace practicamente inutilizable el DVD que tiene salida A/V, por tal motivo les agradeceria muchisimo a todos aquellos colegas que me puedan ayudar con su experiencia en el diseño de un circuito que sea capaz de convertir señal A/V en una señal RFy asi poder solucionar este problema. Me es mucho mas conveniente el diseño de algún circuito respecto a este tema, porque aqui no venden estos equipos convertidores de A/V a RF.

Sin más, muchas gracias, esperando su colaboración.


----------



## enrique_t (Abr 18, 2006)

usa una videocassetera,,  conecta a esta la salida audio y video y despues la salida de la videocassetera  RF   conecta a TV...


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 20, 2006)

Encontré este aunque es inalámbrico:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

una VCR ocupada como modulador va a permitir que se activen las protecciones que tiene el DVD de forma que si reproduces DVD originales (No VCD) la imagen se degradará muchísimo haciendo prácticamente imposible que se vea tu película.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 21, 2006)

yisnier dijo:
			
		

> Hola Colegas:
> Soy cubano y en este momento tengo un TV que no tiene entrada A/V(audio-video), solamente tiene entrada RF, por lo cual se me hace practicamente inutilizable el DVD que tiene salida A/V, por tal motivo les agradeceria muchisimo a todos aquellos colegas que me puedan ayudar con su experiencia en el diseño de un circuito que sea capaz de convertir señal A/V en una señal RFy asi poder solucionar este problema. Me es mucho mas conveniente el diseño de algún circuito respecto a este tema, porque aqui no venden estos equipos convertidores de A/V a RF.
> 
> Sin más, muchas gracias, esperando su colaboración.



Curiosamente yo busco el proceso inverso, es decir converir de RF a A/V, para obtener video compuesto a partir de la señal de RF, ya que yo necesito el A/V OUT y no el A/V IN.


----------



## yisnier (Abr 21, 2006)

Saludos a todos 
A todos ustedes que de una forma u otra me han colaborado con sus experiencias en este tema les quiero agradecer por su apoyo, opiniones e informaciónes, que muy profesionalmente me han brindado para poder resolver el problema que se me presento.

A todos muchisimas gracias. 

Espero que nos mantengamos en contacto, y por mi parte estoy en disposicion de colaborarles en cualquier problema que se les presente siempre que este mi alcance.

Hasta Pronto 
Yisnier....


----------

